# Shopsmith 40 grit sanding discs (5")



## pwalter (Apr 29, 2011)

I like these as well. Ever since Home Depot stopped carrying 3M these became my go to sandpaper. I HATE the diablo sandpaper that Home Depot now carries.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I haven't had any particular problem with the Diablo discs. They're nothing to write home about but they get the job done.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I saw these and wondered how they would hold up. I am currently using Klingspor, their gold and their blue. Blue, not so hot. Gold, pretty good.
The Diablo discs at HD, I have no problems with their sanding ability, but with that stupid little hole pattern, not many of my ROS units can successfully pick up the dust correctly. Terrible, and they clog fast.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'd been considering these before I saw the review, but hadn't picked them up, in part because I only go to Lowe's when they have something no one else carries (long story about corporate ethics). Anyway, I was headed to HD to pick up a pvc piece I needed and remembered this review, so I dropped by and picked up some 80, 120, and 180. Since they are $15/10 pack, I decided not to buy any other grits. Just used the 80 and 120 on a glued up table top (I was getting it reasonably smooth before cutting it to its final round shape, and I was pleased and surprised after using each. They looked completely unused. I have a bad habit if using my ROS like an angle grinder to quickly sand down a larger defect, and this completely messes up my usual Bosch discs, but couldn't tell I had done it with these. 
We'll see if they're worth the money, but so far I agree with the review.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

The "looking unused" thing can be deceptive. I've used them for quite a while and they looked virgin. Then I compared by touch to fresh discs and found they had worn quite a bit.

The hole pattern on Diablo discs is annoying.


----------

